# Best primer for Fiber Cement Siding?



## JBTECH (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, what primer should I use for Fiber Cement Siding? 


Thank you for your Help...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Most FC products come pre-primed. That being said, most painters don't trust the factory applied primer. I am partial to Sherwin-Williams Loxon Concrete and Masonry primer for any product that is cement based. You may want to buy a gallon and try it out first to see if it is going to be a problem solver for you.


----------



## JBTECH (Feb 2, 2013)

*Thanks!!*

Thank you I will try that, thanks for your help....


----------



## JBTECH (Feb 2, 2013)

*How much does the primer cost?*

I seen the price and is high for a gallon, is there any other good primer?? Thanks...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you taken the time to down load the info from the James Hardee web site?
It's all right there.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

A top quality acrylic primer and Super Paint. You'll have a great finish.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

JBTECH said:


> I seen the price and is high for a gallon, is there any other good primer?? Thanks...


Your thread said the best primer not the cheapest primer not trying to bust your chops but there is a huge difference between the two. Besides if you search around there are coupons floating around for SW products that may put the price in a different light.


----------



## b679995 (Feb 5, 2013)

*OIL Base Primer for MOST exterior projects !*

*The Factory Primer would be Questionable to me, However, one thing for certain is, make sure the surface is clean and WAX free, they sometimes apply a thin wax coat to protect during shipping, 
I read Mfg recommendations and if I can, I wash new siding that I am going to paint with TSP, Tri-Sodium-Phosfate, 
I always use Oil based primer for exterior, and here's why ! Oil based primer takes a long time to dry and during this drying period, it has much longer to soak in, which causes WAY better gripping ability. Your Finish paint is no better than the Primer under it, meaning if the Primer comes off, the Finish is coming off with it, then you have RAW material exposed, many will probably disagree, but I am a retired, 30+ year vetran of the Paint game and this method seems to work best,,, don't misunderstand now, Latex is Fine for your finish, just use OIL BASED PRIMER for the best possible adhesion ! Blessings and Good Luck,,,, Steven
*


----------



## Grants Painting (Feb 6, 2013)

*Hardee Plank Paint*

A100 primer from PPG then any topcoat. Its actually spec'd out for that. Many paints and primers can really damage Hardee board.



http://greenwoodindianapolispainterpainting.com


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

As stated, an exterior acrylic primer is generally the recommended primer for cementitious siding. This can be topcoated with a 100% acrylic exterior finish.


----------



## b679995 (Feb 5, 2013)

*I never realized that PPGs was called A100, I know that is the name of a Sherwin Williams group of products !*


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

A-100 IS an SW product, not PPG.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

You will want to use a primer intended for masonry surfaces,I would use Loxon masonry primer from Sherwin Williams.


----------

